# ASTER Challenger Kit



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello everybody:

I am seriously considering buying a KIT, grey version. That because I would like to learn the process of building, how it works, etc. and enjoy the whole process. My question is, can the process of building without having build one locomotive before proved to be a fatal decision, or I should look into a smaller engine, like the S2. The way I see it is that I have experienced with cars, helicopters, etc all rc, but never with an ASTER kit. and on the other hand I think that If I do not buy today, the grey version, I might not have the oportunity to find one later on, and the S2 I think I can find it later on. 

On the other hand, If I need help, I can always ask you all for guidance. What is what you think?

Best regards,

Patricio


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The great thing about building an articulated model locomotive like this is that you are, to all intents and porpoises, building TWO locomotives. 

Go for it. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck to you. How exciting. My grandfather was an engineer on BN and actually took delivery from Baldwin on his "S2". It has a special place in my soul even though I cannot ever imagine being able to afford even a lesser model. I would love a kit for most of the reasons you mention. It would be very cool to be intimate with the workings and understand the mechanism that much more. 

Your dream is close to being completed. Let us know what you decide and keep us updated on what you get.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Patricio 
I can comment here because I have built an Aster kit without ever having built a kit of a live steam train before. I am pretty much complete on the build, just detail parts left and assembly of boiler/boiler shell onto chassis. There have been some issues here and there, but most was outside my control. All of those issues I have been addressed though. With a kit like the Challenger I can guarantee those issues will not be there to plague you as your kit will be within warranty and parts will still be readily available if you have some missing or broken. The Mikado is 12 or 13 years old so my kit is different in that regard. 

I have built models since I was a kid and I always took pride in my models. I took my time and did them right with very little mistakes showing. With the Mikado I have had my share of road bumps in the form of having to go back and do that again, or re-read the instructions to be sure I am understanding them enough. However, with the wealth of experienced steamers who are on this forum, you should never face a situation which can't be solved either through taking a step back and thinking on it, or asking questions. I know that is my experience with building my Mikado. 

I can't tell you the thrill I have experienced by building this kit. Something about bringing the cylinders to life with air that just sends shivers up your spine. 

If you care, check out my blog which you can get the link to if you click on my user name. I am new to this hobby, but building one of these things gives you an understanding of how they work in a way that is hard to replicate by anything else. I say if you really want a good experience and have something to be really proud of, then go for the kit.


----------



## agrund (Feb 19, 2011)

Patricio, 

I want to encourage you to build the Challenger, even without existing experience. In the past 6 months I built two Asters (Shay and Krauss), certainly much smaller than a Challenger and my experience was only a Regner loco. Everybody who can handle a screwdriver, a pair of pliers and small wrenches can do it, provided he brings in some patience to read and understand the instructions. Of course, there will be (smaller) problems - don't get angry, don't turn desperate, simply wait for the next day. More often than not, suddenly you recognize how to solve such mechanical issues. And, if not, there are plenty of experts around who with pleasure assist you to make your Challenger run! Do it! 

greetings, 

Andreas


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I also would like to add, that the Mikado kit is not as complex as the Challenger kit will be. Parts CAN break easily if forced. Forcing is never a good idea when dealing with very small parts. Small copper tubing will have to be bent to fit and it is very good to understand that flexing back and forth too much can break the piping. You'll notice it will begin to get a bit harder to bend in that area and it would be better to anneal the copper than to keep forcing it. 

Torque is another issue which you should be aware of. These screws, bolts and pieces are mainly comprised of brass and can snap off if too much torque is applied. Snug is your friend with these models and some 222 loctite will be better at securing the hardware than cranking down on it too much. The prototypes were checked out regularly between excursions and so, why not just check every now and then on parts that get a lot of movement to be sure everything is snug and not backing out. That would be more prototypical anyway. 

I am no expert because I put together one Aster kit, but bringing some of these skills to the table before building has helped me avoid destroying any parts.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Patricio
Check with Jeff Runge on the build of the S-2. he built one for me and the detail parts or immense. If I were you I would go ahead and get the Challenger kit to build. As Jeremiah pointed out there will be hundres of small parts and from what I can see from the Aster manuals of the later kits , the detail of the build is pretty straight forr\ward. If you have the chance to look at the original Big Boy build that is on the Aster Japamese site you can see the build better. If I did not have a Big Boy already I think I would at least give it a try. You can always find someone like Charles, Jeff or others that could finish it for you if you ran into trouble.Altohough it might cost you for them to do it.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you all. I will certainly go for the kit version, gray challenger, but the issue of the exchange rate still worries me. I wonder what rate yen/dollar rate when initially they gave an estimate of $12,500.00 for the kit version. 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By privero on 20 Aug 2011 06:10 AM 
Thank you all. I will certainly go for the kit version, gray challenger, but the issue of the exchange rate still worries me. I wonder what rate yen/dollar rate when initially they gave an estimate of $12,500.00 for the kit version. 

Best regards, 

Patricio 


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*





*If we all had a crystal ball and knew those things beforehand, we would all be billionaires.*


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

This reply has been edited for inappropriate content, posting a link to the related content is acceptable copying a complete web page and posting it a reply is not.
SteveC
MLS Moderator


Southern Steam Trains - Aster UP Challenger - Latest Details[/b]


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Above is not intened for an ad but so you can see priicing. I do not intend to steal thunder.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Sory about that. I was not aware of that restriction and did not know how to do what you did but now I know.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem, two reasons for it is as you could see you copied the underlying HTML which was all that weird stuff displayed in your reply, you didn't see on the other web page. Then the other reason is the Southern Steam Trains website owner will be glad that his bandwidth usage won't go way up because of all the pictures were included.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 20 Aug 2011 06:44 PM 
No problem, two reasons for it is as you could see you copied the underlying HTML which was all that weird stuff displayed in your reply, you didn't see on the other web page. Then the other reason is the Southern Steam Trains website owner will be glad that his bandwidth usage won't go way up because of all the pictures were included.











I sure do not want Jim to be upset with me. I might be forced to order the Challenger from Him.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Art, 
I'd be happy to build that for you if you wanted.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

the big issue is not going to be assembling the kit into a locomotive. Anybody who can read can do that. The only hard thing is dealing with tuning the engines or finding leaks or balancing the fire/steam consumption so that the locomotive runs as you expect. Even those issues are not that hard, though often it takes longer to figure out what the problem is than it does to fix it. 
I would definitely suggest you always buy a kit, so that when you assemble it, you understand how all the parts work, and in what order they are assembled. That way, should (really - when) you need a repair, you are more than ready to fix the issue.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

my first Aster kit was the NKP Berkshire and the 2nd was the GN S2, the last two American prototypes issued. at the time i picked up the Berkshire, it was close to the end of the run for that model so luckily there were already some write-up's available and a few builders out there who were helpful with questions i had. Aster instructions are very well written, though not completely error free. kit parts are typically arranged and individually boxed and numbered corresponding to the major construction steps.


the Challenger should be an interesting release in that practically everyone ordering one will likely get theirs around the same time, though the passenger livery will be the later release from what i've heard (which might help in your case). my suggestion to you or any first time builder upon the kit arrival would be to open up the box (the huge box!), pull out the instruction books, cover it back up and put it on a shelf. spend some time looking over the construction steps/ drawings, but mostly wait... you will probably find construction threads here in this forum and within a month or so, someone will likely publish a detailed construction article. and now that you've let everyone else find the hopefully few errors and document the more challenging (pun intended) construction steps, you can at least eliminate those problems.


in general, dedicate a large area for construction that can be left undisturbed for the better part of two to three weeks. i'll disagree with the comment that it's like building two locomotives... thank god only one boiler to deal with! ...the sealant being my least favorite item to work with, but this kit will chew up a lot of time. you will be dealing with many, many tiny screws, and with magnifiers necessary for my 55 year old eyes, i found that about 4-6 hours/ day is about all i could take.


good luck...gary


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

All over but the shouting now. Guess all orders or in and those that were brave enough or whatever will anxiously wait until sometime next year for the
release and delivery of what looks like a beautiful rendition of the Challenger.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

update from my distributor, black livery kits will be priced at $12,900.

...at least for today.
cheers...gary


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Aster USA web site says reservation and $1000 deposit deadline 9/9. Changed?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam8hack on 26 Sep 2011 10:46 PM 
Aster USA web site says reservation and $1000 deposit deadline 9/9. Changed? 

That date was not changed. Hans got the final pricing on the engines. All orders are in I guess and final prices are ste. RTR Black and lettered is 14900.00
Delivery hopefully in February or March.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it posted on Aster USA website!


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

New photos and price info on Aster USA website. http://asterhobbyusa.com/UPChallengertarget.htm


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, there we have it, in blue and white: 
"Total Challenger production will be 120 units for worldwide distribution. 
US retail prices FOB Spartanburg SC are : 
Black # 3985 kit US$ 12900.00 Black # 3985 RTR US$ 14900.00 
Grey # 3977 kit US$ 13500.00 Grey # 3977 RTR US$ 15500.00" 
I must say that 120 is more than I had imagined that there would be interest. 
But it is an ASTER, and many will be going into collections, never to run! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

forgot


----------

